# Early Access to FW (for FSD purchase prior to Mar'19)



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Um, just got this email. Sooo, they aren't really referring to Early Access anymore with the FSD early adopters it seems. Just says we will, "be among the first to get access to applicable software updates based on your status as an early purchaser of our Full Self-Driving package." So this is sounding less like early access & more like (maybe) some of the first owners to get software updates related to our cars. Kind of seems like they backed off what was promised.  I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

thredge said:


> Um, just got this email. Sooo, they aren't really referring to Early Access anymore with the FSD early adopters it seems. Just says we will, "be among the first to get access to applicable software updates based on your status as an early purchaser of our Full Self-Driving package." So this is sounding less like early access & more like (maybe) some of the first owners to get software updates related to our cars. Kind of seems like they backed off what was promised.  I suppose time will tell.
> 
> View attachment 26789


I assume there will still be an early access program separate from this. Honestly, I thought everyone got this std/advanced software choice in the menu, and it was intended to allow those not wanting to be early adopters to defer updates until they are widely in use. Others disagree?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Getting release software early is NOT the same as the early access program to beta software.
If it takes 7-10 days for release SW to roll out, hopefully you will get it in the first day or two.
Early access program is separate. It is a special invite, agreement, and beta software rev with "homework" to specifically test certain unreleased features


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

So, reneged again. I'm not even angry anymore. Don't care.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

vinnie97 said:


> So, reneged again. I'm not even angry anymore. Don't care.


Yeah--I did not buy FSD, but I agree this was a broken promise, plain and simple. Those who bought FSD with their car in 2018 got nothing for it.

It's a bit like (but worse than) putting down a first-day $1000 deposit to be first in line for a SR Model 3 (or even a RWD Model 3), which ended up accomplishing nothing.

I've concluded that Tesla's promises of future discounts in exchange for money up front are worthless and should not be trusted.

It doesn't mean I regret buying the car (I don't), or wouldn't recommend buying the car to others (I do), or don't think Musk has credibility when he promises future technology improvements (he's had a good record on that, albeit on "Elon time"). But the pricing pieces have been worthless.

From now on, I figure I'll pay Tesla for currently available features if I like the price for the features currently in place. Anything based on savings vs. future pricing (like the current "appreciating asset" language) should not be trusted.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Love the car, don't love the company. I, too, got the email. I also enabled "advanced" as soon as it was available. I still don't have 20.1 despite TeslaFi showing 21.7% of Model 3 owners having it.

I'm sick of the overall price changes (my car is now available for $7,500 less than I paid for it, without taking into account tax incentives), changes to the referral program (which meant if I'd bought my car 1 WEEK later, my neighbor and I both would have gotten free supercharging), option price changes (EAP, FSD, etc.), and failed promises. I'm waiting for them to reveal that those of us who purchased FSD will not actually get the "free" HW upgrade to AP 3.0. It's only a matter of time in my opinion.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Those who bought FSD with their car in 2018 got nothing for it.


or they got exactly what they expected to get when they paid for it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason Krellner said:


> Love the car, don't love the company. I, too, got the email. I also enabled "advanced" as soon as it was available. I still don't have 20.1 despite TeslaFi showing 21.7% of Model 3 owners having it.
> .


nearly every one of those 21.7% is either in California or Europe. if you look at cars outside of those two areas, there are nearly none with 20.1


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> or they got exactly what they expected to get when they paid for it.


That's not exactly true. I expected I would have to pay more for it if I purchased later, at the time of purchase. That turned out to be untrue.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

While I often get a bit frustrated that I’m not on the latest software revs, it is important to note that - like Melinda pointed out - sometimes there are releases that fix a specific issue for certain regions and otherwise don’t really include anything new, thus your not likely to get it, and you shouldn’t worry about it. The software isn’t that fully matured to where it’s simply a bug fix or grand new feature with every release. 

IOS is quite mature at this point, and yet Apple just put out a release that only applies to iPhone 8 models to fix a camera issue. Not on an iPhone 8, your a rev behind and you just have to deal with it.

I hope that somewhere down the line, Tesla moves to something similar to Microsoft’s ‘ring’ approach to Windows 10 builds. You can be on the fast break-my-stuff-every-few-days ring, the slow more-tested-not-going-to-impregnate-your-cat ring, or the release ring where most folks live with the ‘production’ code. That’s sort of what they have with the ‘Advanced’ setting, though they will also factor in your cars features, your location etc into which version they offer.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

I did get 2019.16.2 rather quickly, but I see about 4 revisions now that have passed me by. I guess they're all location-specific.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I was an early reservation holder and paid full price for my M3 even though at the time of purchase I fully expected the price to come down as they ramped up production and got production and manufacturing costs down. I was not willing to wait the year or more for this to happen and am more than glad that I jumped on it when I did. 

It happens continually with high tech items, expensive when first introduced, prices drop as more and more people embrace the new tech. 

I personally hope the cost of EV ownership continues to drop in order to help the adoption of renewable energy and saving our planet. 

Anyone who thinks a Tesla will cost more 1-2 years from now is a fool. More efficient production, more competition etc. will equal lower prices. I say bring it on and be proud that we are some of the few that helped, in some small way, to usher in new adoption of EV to the masses. I got what I paid for and love every minute of it.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

This first line was a response to MelindaV's remarks about providing bug reports as a member of the EAP and belongs there (in early access): 

It's a good point that EAP isn't really a "reward" unless you're deadset on bug hunting and reporting. If not a refund, I would have preferred some supercharger credits for the misplaced faith in buying upfront. Short of that, put me at the front of the line for hardware 3.0 as mentioned above (though I'm anticipating a renege on that promise, too...keep reading), especially as the shrieking about Chapter 11 grows louder.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nobody's gotten what they paid for in FSD, yet.  OK, my posts are getting moved from another thread where I was clearly referencing another post in said thread (no, I didn't quote it; I typically don't when my post is the very next one successively). I'm outta' here.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Eh, its par for the course really. I fully expect them to fulfill their promises on their timeline, as an adult I'm patient and can wait. I'm fairly certain there far more complex problems behind the scenes that can cause delays and change the original plan. Plus nobody truly knows the methodology on why they deploy the OTA Updates to certain cars and not others, they have their reasons why some are getting an update while the rest don't. From where I'm standing it appears that quite a few owners are taking the car they drive for granted and constantly yearn for the latest greatest update instead of just enjoying their cars and when an update comes rejoicing again for how amazing a company this is for constantly upgrading our cars for free. As far as FSD goes, everybody knew the this would not be happening for a while. I bought into it not because I wanted some special privilege but simply wanted to have the first few FSD features as soon as possible, whenever that may be.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> Eh, its par for the course really. I fully expect them to fulfill their promises on their timeline, as an adult I'm patient and can wait. I'm fairly certain there far more complex problems behind the scenes that can cause delays and change the original plan. Plus nobody truly knows the methodology on why they deploy the OTA Updates to certain cars and not others, they have their reasons why some are getting an update while the rest don't. From where I'm standing it appears that most are taking the car they drive for granted and constantly yearn for the latest greatest update instead of just enjoying their cars and when an update comes rejoicing again for how amazing a company this is for constantly upgrading our cars for free. As far as FSD goes, everybody knew the this would not be happening for a while. I bought into it not because I wanted some special privilege but simply wanted to have the first few FSD features as soon as possible, whenever that may be.


I second your sentiment on this.

The car I picked up in Sept/2018 is now worth much more to me than it was then and this is thanks all the new features added since via software updates, all of which came at no additional cost. But all this software development has to be paid for somehow and with the cars themselves being barely profitable, I totally understand where Tesla stands. 
If someone were to asses the value of the added features via s/w updates line by line, it will likely add up to a significant number when compared to how much legacy automakers charge for such feature add-ons to their cars and still no legacy automaker is even close to offering what Tesla does as far as tech.

Yes, in paying for FSD, we all paid for a 'promise' and not a guarantee and this is clearly indicated in the fine print of that agreement and it is not unreasonable at all. I see it as an investment in the future that will pay off not in money but in tangible value added to the car and the driving public overall. Call me altruistic about this, but it is, in my humble opinion, in the best interest of society to advance self driving tech to maturity and Tesla is at the cutting edge of this.

Will we have true no-nag FSD in the lifetime of my Model 3? likely not, but I made my contribution to it and will continue to do so.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably the best part of the email is they recognized the group of people that did pay the randsom fee (pay this now or else) up front.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> Probably the best part of the email is they recognized the group of people that did pay the randsom fee (pay this now or else) up front.


Except those of us who paid up front and didn't get the email are now feeling left out....

Seriously, though, not going to lose any sleep over this one.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Except those of us who paid up front and didn't get the email are now feeling left out....
> 
> Seriously, though, not going to lose any sleep over this one.


Ugh. It's coming


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> nearly every one of those 21.7% is either in California or Europe. if you look at cars outside of those two areas, there are nearly none with 20.1


Maybe there is something to it... just got 20.1 in Illinois.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Just got it as well


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason Krellner said:


> I'm waiting for them to reveal that those of us who purchased FSD will not actually get the "free" HW upgrade to AP 3.0. It's only a matter of time in my opinion.


Unless Tesla changes the pattern, you _will_ get that. They're good about giving people what they pay for, eventually.

But I'm skeptical you'll get it _first_. I could easily see Tesla prioritizing people who pay for an upgrade, or at least throwing you all in to the same pot. Or prioritizing people with the performance model. Or whatever.

And I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some day Tesla says something like this: "HW3 is much safer than other cars on the road. It would be irresponsible to allow people to continue to drive Tesla Model 3s with older hardware, whether or not they have Autopilot. Therefore, all older Model 3s will receive a free upgrade to HW3."

Also, I expect Tesla might retroactively activate AP for free to all Model 3 owners.

That's actually the Tesla pattern. They get some people to pay _in advance_ for things that don't exist yet, in part using the promise of either a cheaper price or being first in line, or both. And then they do provide what was paid for, eventually, but the price doesn't end up being cheaper and the place in line doesn't end up being better.

I don't know if that's going to keep working for them. The early adopters also tend to be high-information, and they're going to figure out that the best approach with Tesla is to wait until the car of feature you want is available at a satisfactory price, and then to buy it.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Got the email as well and frankly as others have pointed out its' pretty meaningless.
About the only gesture Tesla could do now that would be meaningful would be to prioritize those of us who will be getting the computer upgrade early in the FSD rollout.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I got the email. I thought it was a nice gesture on Tesla’s part, as I do like when a company shows appreciation to its loyal customers. But the implementation seems to be another fail as 2 out of 2 of my cars with FSD purchased in 2018 have not gotten any updates although Teslafi shows plenty of cars with the same configurations getting updates near me. Maybe a momentary glitch, but probably not. I sometimes get tired of “contact Tesla” being on my to-do list - and things never get resolved with a single contact.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The email itself is the fail. What it's attempting to explain is, if you have your software updates set to "Standard", you're basically opting out of the FSD early access. So set the switch to "Advanced" if you don't want to opt out.

That mess of an email is what happens when Marketing and Legal get ahold of a simple explanation.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DocScott said:


> Unless Tesla changes the pattern, you _will_ get that. They're good about giving people what they pay for, eventually.
> 
> But I'm skeptical you'll get it _first_. I could easily see Tesla prioritizing people who pay for an upgrade, or at least throwing you all in to the same pot. Or prioritizing people with the performance model. Or whatever.
> 
> ...


I could see them someday maybe adding the new AP if a lot of data shows it is being used a lot and it is saving accidents and or lives. I don't think you'll ever see a free HW upgrade though. Maybe they'll put a price on just the HW upgrade without having to pay the new higher fees for FSD, but HW is one thing you don't see them ever give away, that is real money and labor to install. The SW, could be different, that is already developed and only about flipping a switch and gets a lot of good press, could do that some day.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

JasonF said:


> The email itself is the fail. What it's attempting to explain is, if you have your software updates set to "Standard", you're basically opting out of the FSD early access. So set the switch to "Advanced" if you don't want to opt out.
> 
> That mess of an email is what happens when Marketing and Legal get ahold of a simple explanation.


I have pre-2019 FSD, ADVANCED selected in software options, and strong WiFi signal for both my cars. No updates. Sitting at 16.2 although about 40% of all cars are now on 20.1 according to Teslafi. Just got off a Tesla chat where they said they would forward my concern to the appropriate department. Told to expect 5-7 business days. I'm not holding my breath. My experience is that resolution of administrative stuff like this takes months and lots of contacting them again.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> I could see them someday maybe adding the new AP if a lot of data shows it is being used a lot and it is saving accidents and or lives. I don't think you'll ever see a free HW upgrade though. Maybe they'll put a price on just the HW upgrade without having to pay the new higher fees for FSD, but HW is one thing you don't see them ever give away, that is real money and labor to install. The SW, could be different, that is already developed and only about flipping a switch and gets a lot of good press, could do that some day.


But they've given away hardware for free repeatedly!

Every time they use the "software-limited" technique (e.g. the S models with a software limited battery) they're giving the hardware away for free.

The difference is whether they do it before the car is sold or after. The labor for installation is certainly higher if they do it after, so I could also see them doing it for just the cost of the labor.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DocScott said:


> But they've given away hardware for free repeatedly!
> 
> Every time they use the "software-limited" technique (e.g. the S models with a software limited battery) they're giving the hardware away for free.
> 
> The difference is whether they do it before the car is sold or after. The labor for installation is certainly higher if they do it after, so I could also see them doing it for just the cost of the labor.


In the instance of the hardware limited battery, they aren't giving you anything for free. They are saddling your car with extra weight that impacts your range. If you want to use that extra hardware then you usually pay for it. I don't have the exact stats for how many, but they did uncork some batteries a few years ago for a particular model, but that doesn't happen every day. The SR Model 3 - yep, you are getting a little less range because you are carrying around battery weight you can't use. Pay them for the upgrade and you can use the hardware. It isn't yours free, under your car is just their storage location.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mosess said:


> If someone were to asses the value of the added features via s/w updates line by line, it will likely add up to a significant number when compared to how much legacy automakers charge for such feature add-ons


The difference is the other brands let you pick and pay for what you *actually want*. Most of the "add ons" I've gotten since purchase I don't want or use and thus would have never checked the box


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I have pre-2019 FSD, ADVANCED selected in software options, and strong WiFi signal for both my cars. No updates. Sitting at 16.2 although about 40% of all cars are now on 20.1 according to Teslafi. Just got off a Tesla chat where they said they would forward my concern to the appropriate department. Told to expect 5-7 business days. I'm not holding my breath. My experience is that resolution of administrative stuff like this takes months and lots of contacting them again.


I'm still on 16.2, and I have the Advanced on too. I think all it does is move you closer to the front of the group you were already in - which in a lot of cases, means a few days' difference.

As I've pointed out previously, I somehow ended up at a spot in the update cycle so I will be either last or first. What that means is, when 16.1 came out, I would have been one of the last to get it. By the time my scheduled slot came up, 16.2 was rolling out, so I skipped 16.1 entirely and got 16.2. That was all before the Advanced switch was added, so I have yet to see if it affects whether I get 20.1 really late, or if I don't get it at all, and get the next version instead.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I’m starting to wonder if this advanced software update option does nothing for folks that never got FSD, or bought it after March and it’s sole purpose was for those eligible for early updates as a way for them to opt out. Just a hunch. 

We’ll know over the coming months who gets what when.

This release 20.1 release might be the first to properly/fully implement the advanced option. Who knows. 

Performance Sept 2018, FSD with purchase. Still on 16.2.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Never got FSD. Initially I was assuming that it may never come to fruition, and paying money to a corporation so it may one day create a feature they don't even have a timeframe for -- that is not something that I do. If Tesla wanted to start a charitable foundation dedicated to self-driving, I might consider contributing. But I am old enough to know not to trust the "enthused" salespeople's promises. It is pretty obvious that Tesla will not achieve full self driving during my M3's lifetime. Having owned it for a year, it is now also clear to me that even if Musk one day claimed that Tesla was _capable_ of FSD, that is not something I would want to risk using. The EAP, on the other hand, is a cool feature I use quite often. Nevertheless, observing the present pattern of "enhancements" and "improvements", I am not confident that EAP is in fact getting safer and better. Some bugs seem to get fixed while new ones are constantly introduced. The QA is ridiculous at Tesla, which is a major disappointment to me as a customer.

When the price of the FSD option briefly came down to $2,000, I figured that was the new regular price. Didn't realize it was going back up in a few weeks. So now I am kinda sorry I didn't grab it, simply for the HW 3.0's sake. I am starting to suspect that HW 2.5 may not be capable of handling even the functionality that Tesla is currently trying to stuff into its firmware. Perhaps the software is unoptimized and/or buggy. Or it's the lack of sufficient memory, or CPU performance, that is the issue. But I feel there is a decent chance that Tesla may give up on the current hardware options, and concentrate its efforts on HW 3.0 instead. At which point those who are entitled will have a good case to demand its installation in their vehicles.

So, assuming no Chapter 11 and no major breakdown, Tesla should at some point start upgrading the hardware for the early adopters. There will be new features that only HW 3.0 owners will be able to take advantage of, such as lights and road signs recognition, improved self-parking and Enhanced Summon. Some of them may work on HW 2.5 (Enhanced Summon), others probably never will.

There is a huge wish list I have for Tesla's software, but Tesla seems to always prioritize the features that have little value to me. Sentry was okay, albeit not much benefit to a suburban owner. But then they added the "button", and broke the other software for a while. We have no pets so the constant permutations of Dog Mode seem like a waste of download bandwidth. There is still no decent integration with the cell phones to send and receive text messages, control audio playback. Etc, etc...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> In the instance of the hardware limited battery, they aren't giving you anything for free. They are saddling your car with extra weight that impacts your range. If you want to use that extra hardware then you usually pay for it. I don't have the exact stats for how many, but they did uncork some batteries a few years ago for a particular model, but that doesn't happen every day. The SR Model 3 - yep, you are getting a little less range because you are carrying around battery weight you can't use. Pay them for the upgrade and you can use the hardware. It isn't yours free, under your car is just their storage location.


Same with HW3. If you don't get FSD (or at least AP) then you could say that it isn't yours free; behind your dashboard is just their storage.

With the batteries, you paid for the software which unlocked their use. With FSD (or at least AP), you'd pay for the software that unlocks the chip's use.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

It's very helpful to me to know that other early purchasers of FSD are still sitting on 16.2. From Teslafi, it appears 20.1 is a very broad rollout that is widespread regionally and across the different models. I continue to see people all around me getting it. Even allowing for a myriad of hidden reasons that they order people in this process, I would have expected that this should put us well in the first half of those getting an update - what are we, 10-15% of the Tesla owner population? But that isn't happening. So either they have not kicked this in (although 6/11 email that I'm attaching a screen shot of says applicable starting with 16.2), their execution of it is quite flawed, or it's not really meant to be anything but lip service.

In the big picture of life, this truly is not that important but I'm nevertheless currently annoyed by it.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I’m in the same boat, it’s obviously lip service and getting quite frustrated and tired of all the empty promises.

Ski


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

So I purchased FSD March 15, 2019. This means I'm not part of the early access program since I bought at the $2k upgrade price - correct?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Spiffywerks said:


> So I purchased FSD March 15, 2019. This means I'm not part of the early access program since I bought at the $2k upgrade price - correct?


Correct. When they started offering the $2k upgrade from EAP to FSD in March, that's when people who had already paid $3k for FSD started asking for a $1k refund since no FSD feature had been delivered yet. Tesla responded that they couldn't refund, but would offer early software access as a benefit to those who had paid $3k.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's unlikely Tesla will give any refunds for even part of AP or FSD, because that's something they would have to declare as a charge against their next quarterly report, and it would upset their loyal stockholders.

What I would like to see Tesla do, however, is give everyone who paid for FSD or Autopilot a combination of referral credits and supercharging credits. The referral credits can be used to purchase FSD when it's _actually _available, or those people can choose to wait, and use the referral credits for a discounted price on a new Tesla or for the referral rewards.

After that, they can unlock Autopilot for everyone, and justify the relatively small loss at doing that by getting far more on-the-road data needed to finish full self drive. At this point, since it comes free with newer models, the only reason it still has a cost attached for previous owners is out of fairness to those who purchased it already.

It's not perfectly equitable, but it makes it so those people get something they actually feel like they can use at their own choice, and takes Tesla out of "debt" to its current owners, as well as spreading some much needed goodwill, without costing the company a fortune.

What about the money they would have earned from AP that's lost? I believe it's a relatively small amount at this point.

What about the money they would have earned from FSD purchases by past owners? That's a gamble at best, that FSD will actually be ready before a sizable chunk of those people trade the car in anyway.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

FWIW: I'm still at 16.2. Purchased FSD in Feb 2019. MidRange RWD. Advanced on.


----------



## MrTofuDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

I got the email (bought FSD for $3K when I ordered the car in 2018) and got the 20.1 update on June 12, coming from 16.2

My friend did not get the email (bought FSD in March 2019 after the price dropped back down to $3K). He had some warranty work done on June 13 and they pushed the "latest" firmware to him... and he got 16.3.2, also coming from 16.2.

Both are RWD LR, in central Texas, and had always gotten the same firmware updates within days of each other.

So there may be some early access going on here.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I’ve been on 16.2 for 20 days now. Longest on a release in the past was 44 days, following by two occasions of 36 days. My average is 17 days with two instances of updates on the same day. Took delivery in 07/18 with EAP and FSD. I do have the software set to “Advanced” access. Perhaps some smoke and mirrors, or just smoky mirrors, or the Tesla distribution algorithm and the planets are not aligned properly. After 17 software updates since acquisition, I really don’t care all that much as it will happen when it happens.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I wouldn't read too much into the 20.1 deployment. From June 6 to June 12 it was in widespread release to Europe and California, but it went to very few cars in the rest of the US. Then the floodgates opened to the rest of the US on the evening of June 12, but only for a few hours. Since then it's only been trickling out.

Was this June 12 burst due to early access? Maybe. To me, it just looks like the usual unpredictable nature of Tesla software rollouts.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

20.1 is a nothing update anyway. In Pennsylvania I got it on 6/12. I bought FSD with the price drop so I am not an early access anything. My nephew is a part of the real EAP beta testers and got an email about testing the newest Advanced Summon but someone rear-ended him and his M3 LR AWD has been in the shop for 2 weeks.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Glad to hear 20.1 is bollocks then, since I bought full FSD back in April 2018...

I hate the FOMO, would've sat it out the fully optioned purchase way back when had I exercised some restraint.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MrTofuDragon said:


> My friend did not get the email (bought FSD in March 2019 after the price dropped back down to $3K). He had some warranty work done on June 13 and they pushed the "latest" firmware to him... and he got 16.3.2, also coming from 16.2.


I think that has more to do with what Service pushed to him....

because... I earned the Priority Access to FW from the referral awards last year. so that likely is the same group of people as the FSD purchased prior to March...
I had the download (presumably 20.1) the afternoon of June 12 when it started rolling out a couple days ago beyond California/Europe. But for whatever reason the download crapped out and never got to the point where I got the install option. I texted service and asked for it to be re-pushed to my car. the new download ended up being 16.3.2 also. maybe a coincidence, but maybe not.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm starting to wonder if the "Advanced" button isn't hooked up yet on their end. There is no rhyme or reason to this roll out anymore than there was for past roll outs. It could be they are planning for the future, but for now, that button should be labeled: "Tesla troll mode"


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> After 17 software updates since acquisition, I really don't care all that much as it will happen when it happens.


Was just thinking the same thing. Took delivery last year, got upset when I saw everybody else getting updated before me, but 15 or so updates later... It really just isn't a thing anymore. The next update WILL be there before you know it.


----------

